# if shaft is too stiff does it cause hook or slice?



## markgs (Oct 8, 2013)

If shaft is too stiff does it cause hook or slice? lack of hight or lack of distance just wondering?


----------



## Matty (Oct 8, 2013)

Guessing here (based on the opposite happening if a shaft is too whippy) but I would have thought a tendency to hook over a slice and there would be some impact on distance perhaps as the shaft isn't releasing any additional power at impact if there is a slower swing speed.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 8, 2013)

Depends on the player and their swing and how they try to cope with it, but the characteristic shape for a shaft that is too stiff is low and right. Too soft is typically high and left. 

YMMV, as they say on the internet.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 8, 2013)

too whippy leads me to hit a weak slice.  "feels like" the club head is trailing miles behind.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 8, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Depends on the player and their swing and how they try to cope with it, but the characteristic shape for a shaft that is too stiff is low and right. Too soft is typically high and left.
		
Click to expand...

And what does it mean if it is going high and right?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Entirely depends on swing in my experience.

I had a Cobra Amp and the shaft felt a little weak for the way I was swinging, bad shot with that was high and very right. 

The shaft I got fitted for in my R1 was extra stiff and extra heavy to bring my dispersion in. Had to really work to hit it well and a bad one as Ethan said was usually low and left to right.

I've put a weaker shaft (Project X 6.0) in the R1 now I feel my swing is a bit more under control. At first I lost everything low and left and it felt far too whippy. However, swinging at a 'normal' speed I find it's now tons easy to control than the others and launches it higher and with little movement either way.

As I say, depends entirely on the plane of your swing, if you're coming massively over the top and it's too whippy then you can easily snap hook one left. If you're swinging in to out for a draw, but not quick enough for the shaft, there's a chance it's gonna stay out right and not come back ... I think.


----------



## Allanxyz (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought a driver off the internet and the shaft felt way too stiff, just no feeling in it at all... Seemed to generally slice a bit, but not loads, not as much as my regular shafted driver at the time... Seemed to stop any hooks... But just didn't have any feel to it and lost lots of distance as well... Fairly low flight.


----------



## Dave_Hill_GPGC (Oct 8, 2013)

Recently bought an x stiff rbz stage 1 95g tour shaft. Reduced my left to right dramatically....

I have been having lessons though so that has also helped....


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 9, 2013)

My understanding was too stiff = right and too soft = left.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2013)

Chances are that if you are hooking or slicing it then the stiffness of your shaft is not the main issue.  Hit another club with a regular shaft and see if the hook or slice disappears.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 9, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Depends on the player and their swing and how they try to cope with it, but the characteristic shape for a shaft that is too stiff is low and right. Too soft is typically high and left. 

YMMV, as they say on the internet.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

you can take the shaft out of the swing -

but you can't take the swing out of the shaft


----------

